# Sir John Vincent Hurt. R.I P



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Another great actor gone.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Hurt


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

From Caligula in _I Claudius_ on TV to the UK's fascist leader in _V for Vendetta_, so many memorable roles. And of course Mr. Ollivander in the Harry Potter series of movies for a whole generation. RIP.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A memorable actor with great roles, a master of his craft. RIP, Sir John!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I first saw him during the 70s in _I, Claudius_ - he was good in that but he was absolutely brilliant as Quentin Crisp in _The Naked Civil Servant_ which I think was something of a ground-breaking role bearing in mind how homosexuality was rarely portrayed with any kind of empathy on TV back then.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Oh damn! One of my favourite actors - ever since I first saw Caligula in I, CLAVDIVS. His performances in 1984, The Elephant Man, and V for Vendetta were magnificent. He had one of the most distinctive voices of his generation. (See The Black Cauldron, Watership Down or The Storyteller.) Probably the best Doctor Who of the last quarter century. And, of course, the John Hurt Moment.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

A sad loss. I first encountered John Hurt in I, Claudius. What a wonderful creation that series was and is! Some of the funniest situations and lines I can recall in a "serious" tale, and John Hurt was in the middle of many of them. I, Claudius had one of the most brilliant casts ever assembled for a TV docudrama, and it is a joy forever. Probably no relation to William Hurt?


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Sad news, may he rest in peace.

Loved his performance in Alien and White Mischief. And many others ofcourse.


image hosting 30 mb


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2017)

What a major loss. I loved him in the film version of Orwell's _1984_--the torture scenes were excruciatingly intense.










2017 is not off to a good start.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Sad news. Loved him in the film about Bob Champion the Jockey. Cried at the end of that! RIP John!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2017)

Sad news indeed, a real fine actor,may he rest in peace.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

How sad! _The Elephant Man_ is a favorite movie of mine.


----------

